# New Holland TD series Electrical Assistance



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Removed steering counsel for strut replacement and the wires on the flasher switch came off before I could see where they went or to remove the switch. The switch has 8 terminals for 5 wires. Already dealt with my local dealer and he could not tell me anything more than what I already knew. I do have the tech manual and the wiring diagram does not tell you anything except wire color. So before I do what the NH tech said he would have to do ( put wires on until you find the right combination) anybody ever have one of these out and know which wire goes where.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Wires have a tendency to firm up over time. If you haven't already, orientate the switch to the wires and see how they line up to the spots that show marks from being attached.

I imagine you have a circuit tester. Immediately mark off the spots that obviously have not been used, you should see marks or discoloration on the ones that were used. Turn key to on and test each wire in relation to your lights. Plug a wire into a terminal and activate the corresponding switch until it works.

Does the plug have markings on it like numbers or letters?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

You said it was the flashers. So here's a SWAG:

Figuring 5 wires--one is hot (12V, probably direct to battery through fuse panel); four go to the left/right--front/rear lights (four lights).

Use a VOHM (Volt/Ohm Meter) to find which one is hot. Then test the remaining four to make sure they all go to ground through the bulb. You can verify this is true by taking one bulb out and seeing if you have an open line.

If this good so far, then you can test the switch.

Another SWAG is that there are 3 poles in the center, four on the outside, and probably one of the center group is the hot side into the switch. I'm also guessing that the switch was designed for six lights.

By testing one against the others and activating/deactivating the switch, you should be able to find the hot lead input and the output lines. Use a simple logic table to keep track of what gets activated and when.

Personally, I love solving these kind of problems.

Hope this helps,

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> So here's a SWAG:


BTDT, good old SWAG, works a lot of the time.

Larry


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

BW, yes the switch has numbers and and a couple letters to identify the terminals.

Had to ask wife what SWAG was. (That's embarrassing)

Will see if any other information shows up before SWAG ing it.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Personally, I love solving these kind of problems. Ralph i wish you were my neighbour. I never took the time to learn and i regret it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> You said it was the flashers. So here's a SWAG:
> 
> Figuring 5 wires--one is hot (12V, probably direct to battery through fuse panel); four go to the left/right--front/rear lights (four lights).
> 
> ...


Well I SWAG ed it and here were the results. Finding the hot wire is the easy part. Kept installing it on the seven terminals and checking for power coming out on one of the other terminals (the 8th terminal was covered in dust so wasn't used) nothing so I installed power on the unused terminal and found power coming out on another terminal grabbed a wire and had flashers. Pushed my luck with a different wire blew a fuse and said the hell with this I have flashers.

So here is what I ended up with. Flashers that work, using a terminal that had not been used, 3 wires no longer being used, and the bulb in the switch no longer flashes. I can live with this. Thanks everybody for the assistance.


----------

